# Bank of Ireland Savings Accounts



## eunan1981 (21 Mar 2012)

Anyone shed any light on awful rates currently offered by Bank Of Ireland for savings accounts? 
Myself & wife have all our accounts with BOI, in our own name, joint accounts & Mortgage. Recently opened ICS 30 Day notice account through them with 3.00% Interest rate. However within less than 2 months, its been cut to 2.25% while we also have a Dualsaver account which has been cut to 3.00% and an Easysaver account which is now down to 2.5%.
These rates seem to be significantly lower than others on offer such as EBS and PTSB. Altogether prob have €13000 spread over 4 savings accounts with BOI. 
Anyone any experience in bouncing between banks for best rates? Will BOI close accounts at our say with no hassle and is it easy and effortless to open up new savings accounts with a bank i've no history with. Finally, will BOI easily faciliate a direct debit from our BOI current accounts to new savings accounts with a different bank or do they not facilitate this?

All thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Renter7 (21 Mar 2012)

I cant shed any light on why the big drop in their rates. They don't have any competitive accounts remaining. 

For the ICS account, just give 30 days notice to them that your closing it. Its a really bad rate. Nationwide UK have a demand account paying 3%. Their customer service is excellent. They have branch which you can walk into or open by post. 

In terms of savings accounts, Ciaran has a good Best Buy that you should look at. I think the 3 best rates are Ulster, EBS an Permanent TSB. There is no problem setting up standing order from a boi account to another bank. In terms of closing accounts just be careful no charges or lost interest for withdrawing early. Easy saver and dual saver are both short term so should be no issue.


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Mar 2012)

eunan1981 said:


> Anyone shed any light on awful rates currently offered by Bank Of Ireland for savings accounts?
> Myself & wife have all our accounts with BOI, in our own name, joint accounts & Mortgage. Recently opened ICS 30 Day notice account through them with 3.00% Interest rate. However within less than 2 months, its been cut to 2.25% while we also have a Dualsaver account which has been cut to 3.00% and an Easysaver account which is now down to 2.5%.
> These rates seem to be significantly lower than others on offer such as EBS and PTSB. Altogether prob have €13000 spread over 4 savings accounts with BOI.
> Anyone any experience in bouncing between banks for best rates? Will BOI close accounts at our say with no hassle and is it easy and effortless to open up new savings accounts with a bank i've no history with. Finally, will BOI easily faciliate a direct debit from our BOI current accounts to new savings accounts with a different bank or do they not facilitate this?
> ...



It would probably be best for you to have a read of the Best Buys on AAM or www.itsyourmoney.ie
 
Never had any hassle closing ac. with BoI and its effortless to open new savings acs. with other banks despite no history, its the paperwork that's a pain especially when its a joint ac.

Can't imagine that the direct debit is anything other than your business.


----------

